# White and grey mud



## Ladrywall (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has seen “white” usg plus 3. From time to time I’ll get what I call white mud as opposed to the usual what I call grey mud in usg all purpose. I don’t really like the white but I only tape with AP so it’s no big deal. But...the plus 3 white is terrible, pock mark city. Does not float well at all. I tried thinning it differently, little difference. I get my mud from one supplier and I get what they got so I ain’t got much choice. Hopefully it’s a one time thing. Just wondering if anyone has ran into this or if I’m just crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

